# Darlington, SC - Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin



## brt

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12025648&mtf=1






















[/img] 

Carrie is a female German Shepherd in desperate need of rescue. Look at her face...you can see worry & despair all over her sweet face. Her ears have been bitten by flies and she is underweight. It looks as though time has not been kind to Carrie. Please rescue Carrie immediately...She may not be one of the lucky ones to get a reprieve from weekly euthanasias. 



* Darlington County Humane Society
* Darlington, SC
* 843-398-4402


----------



## Borrelli21

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

Bump for Carrie-


----------



## pamela berger

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

bump


----------



## Strana1

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

so sad


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

I just called and left a message for someone to call me back about this girl. I will post when I know more.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

Just talked with the shelter and learned this girl is HW+ and has mange. They say she is very sweet and meek but needs help desparately. I have also left a message for their rescue coordinator. Anybody have any ideas on how to help this girl?


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

I spoke with Jackie the rescue coordinator again today and they are still trying to talk to in-state rescues. SHe is not currently being treated for either of her health issues. SHe still needs help. I am waiting on a call back from Lynette the rescue coordinator. We have to help this poor girl. Anyone else have any other thoughts.


----------



## ncgsdmom

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

Bump again...still listed


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

bump


----------



## brt

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*



> Originally Posted By: eadavisJust talked with the shelter and learned this girl is HW+ and has mange. They say she is very sweet and meek but needs help desparately. I have also left a message for their rescue coordinator. Anybody have any ideas on how to help this girl?


Poor Carrie. Two strikes against her already and if they euthanize weekly her time is running out. I wish I were closer so I could foster some of these southern dogs. To me she seems to have a hopeful look about her. I wish I had some ideas but I don't. Bless you for trying to help this girl eadavis and please continue the updates.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

I just called the rescue coordinator again and left another message. Anybody else have any ideas? BRT where are you? Even if I can get this girl pulled, I am concerned about her in a kennel situation. Of course we don't do transport or anything like that but have a few boarding days left over and always so many in need. I just can't leave her without any options if there is anything we can do.


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

Did you try e-mailing her?


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

bump


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

I talked with the shelter today and they are willing to help us work something out to save Carrie. We have an offer of a foster but she is in Maine so things are in progress. Everyone please feel free to jump in with any ideas. I am told Carrie is extremely sweet and so grateful for even the smallest amount of attention.


----------



## Ewilliams

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

I am closer than Maine and could foster short term. Even for a few days if transport is being worked out. I am willing to help if I can. Does anyone know what kind of mange she has? Would it be contagious so that she would need to be separated from my other dogs?

eadavis- feel free to pm with any ideas. Thanks for working to save Carrie.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

I am waiting on a call back from the shelter and I can ask again about the mange. I did ask her today about Carrie's vet needs and if they were being attended to and she told me she would have to call me back on Monday so basically I am just waiting.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

Thank you so much for offering to foster her. The shelter rep says she is wonderfully sweet and just starved for attention.


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

Bump to keep on top!


----------



## marksmom3

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

still listed....


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

We are trying desparately to help Carrie.


----------



## brandynbrown

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

From Shepherdcentral.com

May be able to help with vet care.

Animal aid places 

MOM Blind Dogs Fund: 
IMOM.org Helping People Help Pets 
GENERAL 
In Memory of Magic (IMOM) is dedicated to insuring that no companion animal has to be euthanized simply because their caretaker is financially challenged. 
IMOM.org Helping People Help Pets 
IMOM, Inc 
PO Box 282 
Cheltenham, MD 20623 
Phone (866)-230-2164 Fax (301)-599-1852 

United Animal Nations established the LifeLine fund in 1997 to aid companion animals in times of life-threatening emergencies when their caregivers, with low or no incomes, are unable to afford the entire cost of treatment. 
http://uan.org/lifeline/index.html 
United Animal Nations 
P.O. Box 188890 
Sacramento, California 95818 
Telephone: (916) 429 2457 fax: (916) 429 2456 
LifeLine Fund - UAN : Our Programs : LifeLine Grants 

Help-A-Pet is a nonprofit organization, which provides financial assistance for the medical care of pets whose guardians are unable to afford the expense 
http://www.help-a-pet.org/home..html 
Help-A-Pet 
P. O. Box 244 
Hinsdale, Illinois 60521 
Telephone: (630) 986-9504 fax: (630) 986-9141 

Feline Veterinary Emergency Assistance Programs provides financial assistance for emergency medical care for cats. 
FELINE VETERINARY EMERGENCY ASSISTANCE 
FVEAP 
1641 Elizabeth Lane 
Yuba City, CA 95993 
Fax: 888-301-4264 
DISEASE-SPECIFIC 
Diabetes 

IMOM Diabetic Pet Fund 
http://www.imom.org/diabetic-pets 

Diabetic Pet Fund: 
MUFFIN PET DIABETES SUPPORT GROUP 

Special Needs cats 
Cats in Crisis: 
Cats In Crisis Funds - The Crisis Care Fund 

Blind Dogs 
IMOM Blind Dogs Fund: 
IMOM.org Helping People Help Pets 

Chronic Renal Failure (CRF) 
IMOM Chronic Renal Failure (CRF) Kitties Fund 
http://www.imom.org/funds/crf.htm 

Cats in Crisis Mesa Fund 
Cats In Crisis Funds - The Mesa Fund 

Cats - Heart and Thyroid 

Cats in Crisis Stripes Fund 
Cats In Crisis Funds - The Stripes Fund 

Cats - Neurological conditions and mobility impairments 

Cats in Crisis Gillie Fund 
Cats In Crisis Funds - The Gillie Fund 

ASSISTANCE DOGS 
Assistance Dog Partners 
IAADP Membership Benefits 

FUNDING FOR ORGANIZATIONS (Specific animals needing veterinary care): 
Cats In Crisis - Helping Cats Get the Care They Need 
IMOM.org Helping People Help Pets 

BREED-SPECIFIC 
If you have a specific breed of dog, contact the national club for that breed. In some cases, these clubs offer a veterinary financial assistance fund. Here are a few websites for groups that provide financial assistance for specific breeds: 

Bernese Mountain Dog 
BEHAF - How YOU Can Help 

Corgi 
CorgiAid, Inc. 

Doberman (special needs) 
Special Needs Dobermans - Helping Owned AND Rescue Dobes! Visit Our New Store! 

Great Pyrenees 
intro 

Labrador Retriever 
LABMED 
Welcome To Labrador Life Line's Homepage! 

Pit Bull/Staffordshire Terrier 
Pit Bull Rescue Central 

Westies 
WestieMed - Rx for Rescued Westies 

American Animal Hospital Association 
AAHA Helpingpets 
"The heartbreak happens all too often ? a pet owner is unable to 
afford treatment and their sick or injured companion animal pays the 
price. If the owner is elderly, disabled or on a fixed income, the 
cost of care may be too much of a stretch for their pocketbook. 
Perhaps they have been victimized by crime, property loss or a job 
layoff and are experiencing a temporary financial hardship ? making it 
too difficult to afford pet care. And some animals, brought to clinics 
by Good Samaritans, don't have an owner to pay for treatment. Whatever 
the situation, the fact remains the same: When sick or injured animals 
are unable to receive veterinary care, they suffer. Through the AAHA 
Helping Pets Fund, veterinary care is possible for sick or injured 
pets even if they have been abandoned or if their owner is 
experiencing financial hardship." 

Angels 4 Animals 
http://www.Angels4Animals.org 
"Angels4Animals, a non-profit organization and a program of Inner 
Voice Community Services, has a mission to serve as the guardian 
angel of animals whose caretakers find themselves in difficult 
financial situations. At Angels4Animals we believe that animal owners 
should not have to say goodbye to the animals that they love. Our 
work is accomplished in conjunction with veterinary clinics across 
the country, eager to assist as many animals, and their owners, as 
possible. Our services range from financial aid to complete treatment 
to those pets and pet owners in need." 

Care Credit 
CareCredit Patient Financing Payment Plans for LASIK, Dental and Vision Financing 
A credit card company for health care, including veterinary care. 
"CareCredit, the leader in patient/client financing, has helped more 
than 3 million patients/clients get the treatment or procedures they 
needed and wanted. With a comprehensive range of plan options, for 
treatment or procedure fees from $1 to over $25,000, we offer a plan 
and a low monthly payment to fit comfortably into almost every 
budget." 

Feline Veterinary Emergency Assistance (FVEAP) 
FELINE VETERINARY EMERGENCY ASSISTANCE 
"The NEED & The HELP: Seniors, People with disabilities, People who 
have lost their job, Good Samaritans who rescue a cat or kitten - any 
of these folks may need financial assistance to save a beloved 
companion." 

The Feline Veterinary Emergency Assistance Program is a nonprofit 501 
(c)(3) organization that provides financial assistance to cat and 
kitten guardians who are unable to afford veterinary services to save 
their companions when life-threatening illness or injury strikes. 

Help-A-Pet 
http://www.help-a-pet.org/home.html 
"Our efforts focus on serving the elderly, the disabled, and the 
working poor. For lonely seniors, physically/mentally challenged 
individuals and children of working parents, pets represent much more 
than a diversion." 

IMOM 
IMOM.org Helping People Help Pets 
"Mission Statement: 
Helping people help pets. To better the lives of sick, injured and 
abused companion animals. We are dedicated to insure that no 
companion animal has to be euthanized simply because their caretaker 
is financially challenged." 

The Pet Fund 
The Pet Fund 
"The Pet Fund is a registered 501(c)3 nonprofit association that 
provides financial assistance to owners of domestic animals who need 
urgent veterinary care. Often animals are put down or suffer 
needlessly because their owners cannot afford expensive surgery or 
emergency vet visits. Companion animal owners must often make the 
difficult decision to put an animal down or neglect urgent medical 
needs because of the costs involved. The purpose of the Pet Fund is 
to work towards a future where decisions about companion animal 
medical care need never be made on the basis of cost." 

United Animal Nations 
http://www.uan.org/lifeline/index.html 
"The mission of LifeLine is to help homeless or recently rescued 
animals suffering from life-threatening conditions that require 
specific and immediate emergency veterinary care. We strive to serve 
Good Samaritans and rescue groups who take in sick or injured 
animals. In certain cases, LifeLine can also assist senior citizens 
and low-income families pay for immediate emergency veterinary care."


----------



## ToFree24

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

Bumping her up and praying


----------



## ToFree24

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

Another dog that really needs some







s


----------



## Ewilliams

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

Is there any news?


----------



## brt

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*



> Originally Posted By: eadavisWe are trying desparately to help Carrie.


Any news on poor little Carrie yet?


----------



## ncgsdmom

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

Carrie is still listed. Looking hopefully for someone to save her. 










she is a beautiful girl...imagine what she would look like healthy!


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

I have been told by the shelter manager she will not be put down but I am concerned. When I spoke with her on Friday she did say she would call me over the weekend or on Monday but she was too busy to talk with me then. I did assure her we are working on a place for Carrie. I will post as soon as I know more.


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

Bump?


----------



## Ilovealldogs

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

Another bump for the pretty girl


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

Eadavis,
Did you talk to Lynette, the volunteer or Jackie the manager? Lynette is really very helpful.


----------



## staxi2

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

so sad,any news?


----------



## brt

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*



> Originally Posted By: eadavisI have been told by the shelter manager she will not be put down but I am concerned.


So am I. Unless I missed something she isn't being treated for the HW or mange, correct?


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

Bump for this sweet girl.


----------



## 4dognight

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

who will transport and where will the $$ come from to treat the HW ?? Just curious....


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

I have news. She is in foster care to build up her strength. They are trying to build a fund for her medical treatment. Her story is on this link: 

http://www.dittydatsanddogsrescue.com/darlington_urgents.html

Let me know if you need Lynette's e-mail.


----------



## brt

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*



> Originally Posted By: 4dognightwho will transport and where will the $$ come from to treat the HW ?? Just curious....


Volunteers usually transport, though there is private transport from some southern states to New England. Actually pretty reasonably priced, considering the cost of gas these days. A Health Certificate is required within 10 days of transport though so maybe not always an option for some of the dogs that are ill when pulled. Check out the Rescue Transport section in this forum. The rescue gets to foot the bill for treatment. I've also seen board members donate to help a particular dog which I think is wonderful, as if they don't do enough already.


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

I just got this e-mail:
[email protected]
Sent: Mon, 20 Oct 2008 12:54 pm
Subject: Fw: Sweet, Neglected and Sad GSD Needs a Rescue FAST - Darlington, SC




This is so, so sad! This baby is emaciated, HW+ has mange and fly bites all over her ears; she desperately needs medical care and some TLC. If anyone can help with a rescue, this doggie has a GENEROUS SPONSOR. Please don't let this baby die in this place! If you can help, please contact Lynette Severeno at [email protected].
Thanks! Cat 

CARRIE
Ever heard the saying "seen better days?" That would be Carrie's story. This poor dog is so desperately in need of a better life! Carrie is a female German Shepherd in desperate need of rescue. Look at her face...you can see worry & despair all over her sweet face. Her ears have been bitten by flies and she is underweight. It looks as though time has not been kind to Carrie. Please rescue Carrie immediately...She may not be one of the lucky ones to get a reprieve from weekly euthanasias.
She has mange, is high heartworm positive, and looks nearly starved! What she needs is a loving home and lots of good food along with appropriate medical treatment…Can you provide that?? *Carrie has been sponsored by a generous donor!*


----------



## ncgsdmom

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

The sweet girl is in foster care....I keep going to this page to check for updates. Also donated towards her HW treatment....she reminds me so much of my oldest girl.


Link...scroll down for Carrie 

Ever heard the saying “seen better days?” That would be Carrie’s story. This poor dog is so desperately in need of a better life! Carrie is a female German Shepherd in desperate need of rescue. Look at her face...you can see worry & despair all over her sweet face. Her ears have been bitten by flies and she is underweight. It looks as though time has not been kind to Carrie. Please rescue Carrie immediately...She may not be one of the lucky ones to get a reprieve from weekly euthanasias. She has mange, is high heartworm positive, and looks nearly starved! What she needs is a loving home and lots of good food along with appropriate medical treatment…Can you provide that?? *Carrie has been sponsored by a generous donor!* <span style="color: #000099">UPDATE: Carrie is in temporary foster care and is looking SO much better!!! She has gained lots of weight and her coat looks much better. She is on her way…Now all she needs is a forever home!! Please rescue sweet Carrie today!!!!!! </span>


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

If this shelter euthanizes weekly she needs to be in urgent!! Eadavis, did they ever call you back??? Please lte me know if I can help.


----------



## Patsy

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

If this girl is in foster care, is she not <u>out</u> of the shelter????? I'm a little confused here..... the post above states that Carrie has "gained alot of weight" and her "coat looks much better now" .......
.......... neither one of those changes happens overnight, healthier skin and coat take time with a nutritious, well-balanced diet and often supplements and lest we forget, a healthy canine. The fact that was emaciated, heartworm positive with a heavier load compounded with mange, would require in my mind a long recovery out of the shelter environment, Physical and emotional recovery.

First she is in imminent danger and then she is in foster care..... she has a generous donor yet can be put down any given week. Why then, wouldn't her donor have her pulled and boarded, instead of taking the chance of sponsoring her and late next week she is euthanized. Would not the sponsorship extended to Carrie as well as Carrie's very life have been in vain with that type of arrangement? 

What is the status of Carrie presently, please?


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

Bump


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

Bump


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

STILL THERE!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12025648&mtf=1


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

What is this -I was told Carrie went to a foster home with a rescue??? How can she still be there? I will call tomorrow to find out something. Unbelieveable.


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

bumping for news


----------



## brt

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

According to their site Carrie is in a foster home and not in immediate danger but still needs a home. I don't know if their site is kept up to date but perhaps someone else knows.
http://www.rescueadopt.net/darlington/


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

I can probably find out. I rescued a GS mix from them in October and dealt directly with Lynette. I need to update her on this other guy anyway. Let me try.


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

I have e-mailed Lynette and am awaiting a response. Will update ASAP after reply.

Debbie


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Darlington, SC Carrie F Adult B/T Pitifully Thin*

Carrie still needs rescue. They are working on getting resources to pay for her heartworm treatment.
Debbie


----------

